# Our New Baby Girl!



## Momma (Oct 2, 2006)

<u>*Born Dec. 4*</u>













4 days old









9 days old

I have to choose one, this is going to be very hard!


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

*Re: Our New Baby Little Girl!*

O wow thats a tough choice! I like the toes on Red girl BUT Purple girl has the cutest face







I can't wait to see the pics of the one you choose! Good luck!


----------



## Momma (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Our New Baby Little Girl!*

TY! I know, the red girl had one white paw, but that looks like it went away. I cant wait until they get fluffy!


----------



## sadie (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: Our New Baby Little Girl!*

purple girl looks like she giving you a high five in the second pic how cute is she lol cutest of faces looks almost like she smiling 
look forward to seeing pics of one you chose
sadie x


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: Our New Baby Little Girl!*

Too cute! Can I have the one ya don't keep?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: Our New Baby Little Girl!*

Aww... so cute!

I love GSD piggies!


----------



## Momma (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Our New Baby Little Girl!*



> Originally Posted By: Bama4usToo cute! Can I have the one ya don't keep?


Lol, they aren't mine. We are getting her from a breeder...


----------



## Momma (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Our New Baby Little Girl!*


----------



## Momma (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Our New Baby Little Girl!*

Here r pics of Mom & Dad...

Mom..









Dad..


----------



## Momma (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Our New Baby Little Girl!*

13 Days Old...


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: Our New Baby Little Girl!*

I am casting my vote for red...no, purple, no red.....EEEK!!! TAke them both!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Momma (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Our New Baby Little Girl!*

I know!!! It's SOOOO hard! lol...I have always veered more towards the red, since I first laid eyes on them...But, I will have to wait and see what fate does when I meet them both in a few weeks!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

*Re: Our New Baby Little Girl!*

Oh, the waiting is so hard!

It's funny though, when Stark was born the breeder posted pictures on her website and sent pictures to those on the waiting list. I actually wrote out a list in pen (just doodling) as to who my top 3 choices were for both male and female. I wanted a female originally but ended up with a male (breeder choose for me), but my first choice (on pictures alone.. haha) on the male side was "Lime Green collar" which ended up being Stark! I had even put a little ** by his name. Fate is weird.. lol. I found that doodle, 3 weeks after bringing him home.

Good luck with your new puppy (and the waiting)!


----------



## Momma (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Our New Baby Little Girl!*



> Originally Posted By: elisabeth_00117Oh, the waiting is so hard!
> 
> It's funny though, when Stark was born the breeder posted pictures on her website and sent pictures to those on the waiting list. I actually wrote out a list in pen (just doodling) as to who my top 3 choices were for both male and female. I wanted a female originally but ended up with a male (breeder choose for me), but my first choice (on pictures alone.. haha) on the male side was "Lime Green collar" which ended up being Stark! I had even put a little ** by his name. Fate is weird.. lol. I found that doodle, 3 weeks after bringing him home.
> 
> Good luck with your new puppy (and the waiting)!


TY! Yeah, i dunno what it is, like she saying ME!!!! u know u want ME!!!


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

*Re: Our New Baby Little Girl!*

I think you know. With Stryder, he was the last pup left in his litter. The breeder emailed me a photo and one look and I told my husband "He is ours". My husband said, "Go and see him and make sure, we can keep looking". I knew before I seen him, and it was love at first sight









PS. I had already names him before we got him.


----------



## Momma (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Our New Baby Little Girl!*

Yeah I will just have to be patient and wait lol


----------



## Momma (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Our New Baby Little Girl!*









18 Days Old


----------



## Momma (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Our New Baby Little Girl!*









23 Days Old!


----------



## Momma (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Our New Baby Little Girl!*









28 Days Old


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: Our New Baby Little Girl!*

i looove purple!


----------



## Momma (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Our New Baby Little Girl!*

yeah, i was leaning towards red, but now i'm purple lol....like the breeder said, i shouldnt make decisions from pics...i just cant wait! We r picking which we want this weekend. I cant wait to meet them!!!


----------



## Momma (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Our New Baby Little Girl!*









33 Days Old


----------



## jencarr (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Our New Baby Little Girl!*

The suspense is killing me. I like red collar!


----------



## Momma (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Our New Baby Little Girl!*

Tell me about it! We meet them on Saturday...we wanted a darker one, but in the beginning liked the red one, now i like the purple one......i just dont know!!!!


----------



## jencarr (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Our New Baby Little Girl!*

Maybe it is just the way the pic was taken but red looks like her nose is a little broader than purple & I like the look in her eyes. Good plan to pic based on personality, though. Their looks change so much as they grow anyway. Have fun on Saturday!


----------



## Momma (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Our New Baby Little Girl!*

Yes, ever since they opened their eye's the red always had the softest, most warm eye's I've ever seen on a shepherd...the breeder stressed and still stresses, never choose off of pics, its just so hard when she posts pics every 5 days! lol!


----------



## Momma (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Our New Baby Little Girl!*

And the red girl was the second largest PUPPY in the whole litter, second to her brother! lol...but know the Blue boy is still the largest and all the rest r the same


----------



## Momma (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Our New Baby Little Girl!*

I found some head shots of Momma and Daddy!

Momma









Daddy

















And found one other stacked from Dad


----------



## Momma (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Our New Baby Little Girl!*

Just in case nobody noticed, I CAN'T WAIT TO GET THIS LITTLE GIRL!!!







and I LOVE to take pics of my dogs...Anywho-I have some bigger pics of the pups for all to seeeee!

Purple Collar:









Red Collar:









Thanks for looking!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

*Re: Our New Baby Little Girl!*

how CUTE,,,I don't know what it is, but I have always had good luck with purple collared puppies )))


----------



## Momma (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Our New Baby Little Girl!*

Goin to meet her at 12:30! Gonna take lots of pics!!!


----------



## Momma (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Our New Baby Little Girl!*

The decision has been made!! RED GIRL!!


----------



## jencarr (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Our New Baby Little Girl!*

Well.....How did it go?!?!


----------



## jencarr (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: Our New Baby Little Girl!*

Yippeee!! What made you choose her?


----------



## Momma (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Our New Baby Little Girl!*

It went GREAT! They were running all over, soooooo cute!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Our New Baby Little Girl!*

Who's the breeder? I fancied red girl also! Did you pick or does the breeder believe she shows what is best for your family?


----------



## Momma (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Our New Baby Little Girl!*

The breeder is here in PA, near Allentown... We picked her, I would look at her and her sisters pics all day, every day, lol... I always fancied the red girl too!! lol.....But, like the breeder said, i was trying not to pick off of pictures...But after meeting her and having her come up to me, and she fell right asleep on my husbands chest, it was all over from there lolvv


----------



## Momma (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Our New Baby Little Girl!*

I found Dixie's 1 day old pic! I know, I'm a little crazy with pics, lol...


----------



## afurr (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Our New Baby Little Girl!*

Congrats!!


----------

